# Aponogeton Bulb Question?



## PAXpress (Sep 22, 2011)

So a while ago I bought a pack of these bulbs and all of the plants (grown under the same conditions in the same tank) have all grown differently. Two that sprouted have curly shorter leaves and doesn't reach the surface, 2 others have much brighter green leaves that are long and much wider, another has slender darker green leaves and seemed to grow much quicker. My question is, do these packages of bulbs (from walmart) contain different strains of aponogeton bulbs or just different growth because of differences in the plants growth abilities? I can post pictures of all the different growth if needed or requested, I'm just really curious why under the same conditions these plants all seemed to grow in their own fashion.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

yes, they usually have different plants mixed. pictures would be nice to see exactly what you have =)


----------



## PAXpress (Sep 22, 2011)

ddavila06 said:


> yes, they usually have different plants mixed. pictures would be nice to see exactly what you have =)


Will throw some pictures up tomorrow after work. For now... sleep


----------



## n-seine (Sep 29, 2008)

they are all aponogeton hybrids... the ooops group in the propagation rooms.. so they will have several different growth characteristics


----------



## PAXpress (Sep 22, 2011)

I find this one the strangest, its got wide bright green leaves like the other 2 like it except this one on the long stems that reach for the surface to flower, it opened up into... well you can see it fairly well in the picture. This is the one I'm most curious about.
Heres the rest of them:
































Let me know what you think.
Sorry the pictures are so fuzzy only camera I have access to is on my phone.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Oct 11, 2011)

I actually have a similar question. I've grown these bulbs before and always ended up with a plant with long stalks and bright green leaves. Very few shorter leaves. What I got this time were two plants showing very different characteristics.

The first one to grow was pretty typical and it flowered very quickly.









The second one, though, is a dark olive color, almost brown. It has pointed leaves with a lot of waves to them. As of yet there have been no leaves reaching for the surface and no flowers. 









The plant looks somewhat similar to a crypt, (it's located in the middle of the background, behind the undulated crypts in this picture) which is disappointing because I was looking for a tall background plant and the tank already has plenty of short crypts in it, lol!









I guess I'm wondering if I can get an ID, if not of the particular species, because these are hybrids, than of what species' traits the plants are reflecting most. Does it seem likely that the darker, shorter plant will remain short? If so I'll probably move stuff around and use anacharis for the background instead. The waiting game is killing me. xD

And for good measure, he's one of the plants I grew from a Wal-Mart bulb in the past:


----------



## PAXpress (Sep 22, 2011)

Mine seem to have similar growth in a few as to what you have growing there, however my leaves tend to grow way longer and brighter green as opposed to that olive one. Could be the amount of light I have in my fairly deep tank.


----------

